# Has anyone blown a Micröhen?



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

Has anyone blown a Micröhen? it is new from RNT for 2007


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

No but a cop wanted me to blow into a device last night!


----------



## Matt McKenzie (Oct 9, 2004)

That's a very personal question. Maybe you got your forums mixed up.


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

lablover said:


> No but a cop wanted me to blow into a device last night!


some folk will do anything to get out of a speeding ticket


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

One time , at band camp there was this girl, who's name was Lola Microhen, she played a trumpet and man could she blow.


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

why does this keep slipping off the product review page?
and has anyone blown one? Atkinson! Does R.N.T. send you the new models to try out?


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

HI Ken,

I am just seeing this. I was not aware of the microhen. I will call JimBo and ask about it.

RNT is doing a great job of marketing and reinventing new products...they have been for quite some time, since John bought in and hired on a smart young staff of hotshots.

Chris


----------



## Rick Hall (Jan 21, 2003)

You'll find a couple reviews on this link: Microhen but be advised that Jason (Marsh Dweller) is pro-staff - certainly not dishonest, but likely biased, nonetheless. Might be other PSers as well.

(I need another call like I need nutria itch, but RNT's stuff fits my tastes well enough that I'll probably have to give Jason's a toot, just so I'll know...)


----------

